# The Temple of Elemental Evil (Recruiting Alternates Only)



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

The last time I tried to run this I got deathly ill and it stopped before it even started. I'm ready to try again now that I'm better.

Recruiting will end once I believe I have enough acceptable submissions to choose from.

[sblock=Player's Background]
The Village of Hommlet--or merely "Hommlet," as it is commonly called--is situated in the central part of the Flaness, that portion of western Oerik Continent which is known and 'civilized.' The hamlet-sized village (local parlance having distinguished it with the greater term) is located some 30 leagues southeast of the town of Verbobonc, or thereabouts, on the fringe of the territory controlled by the noble Lord the Viscount of Verbobonc. It is at a crossroads.

To the north is the mighty Velverdyva River, along whose south bank runs the Lowroad. Many days' travel to the east, on the shores of the Lake of Unknown Depths (Nyr Dyv), is the great walled city of Dyvers. The village of Sobanwych lies about halfway along the route. Below that to the southeast and east are miles and miles of forest (the Gnarley), beyond which is the Wild Coast, Woolly Bay, and the Sea of Gearnat. The road south forks a league or so beyond the little community, one branch meandering off towards the Wild Coast, the other rolling through the lower Kron Hills to the village of Ostverk and then eventually turning southwards again into the elven kingdom of Celene. The western route leads into the very heart of the gnomish highlands, passing through Greenway Valley about a day's travel distant and going onwards to the Lortmil Mountains far beyond.

Hommlet grew from a farm or two, a rest house, and a smithy. The roads brought a sufficient number of travelers and merchant wagons to attract tradesmen and artisans to serve those passing through. The resthouse became a thriving inn, and a wheel and wainwright settled in the thorp. More farmers and herdsmen followed, for grain was needed for the passing animals, and meat was in demand for the innfolk.

Prosperity was great, for the lord of the district was mild and taxed but little. Trade was good, and the land was untroubled by war, outlaws, or ravaging beasts. The area was free, beautiful, and bountiful--too much so, in the eyes of some.

Whether the evil came west from Dyvers (as is claimed by one faction) or crept up out of the forestlands bordering the Wild Coast (as others assert), come it did. At first it was only a few thieves and an odd group of bandits molesting the merchant caravans. Then came small bands of humanoids--kobolds or goblins--raiding the flocks and herds. Local militia and foresters of the Waldgraf of Ostverk apparently checked, but did not stop, the spread of outlawry and evil.

A collection of hovels and their slovenly inhabitants formed the nucleus for the troubles which were to increase. A wicked cleric established a small chapel at this point. The folk of Hommlet tended to ignore this place, Nulb, even though it was but 6 miles distant. But its out-of-the-way position was ideal for the fell purposes planned for this settlement, as was its position on a small river flowing into the Velverdyva. The thickets and marshes around Nulb became the lair and hiding place for bandits, brigands, and all sorts of evil men and monsters alike. The chapel grew into a stone temple as its faithful brought in their ill-gotten tithes. Good folk were robed, pillaged, enslaved, and worse.

In but three years, a grim and forbidding fortress surrounded the evil place, and swarms of creatures worshiped and worked their wickedness therein. The servants of the Temple of Elemental Evil made Hommlet and the lands of leagues around a mockery of freedom and beauty. Commerce ceased, crops withered; pestilence was abroad.

But the leaders of this cancer were full of hubris and, in their overweaning pride, sought to overthrow the good realms to the north, who were coming to the rescue of the land being crushed under the tyranny wrought by the evil temple. A great battle was fought.

When the good people of Hommlet saw streams of ochre-robed men and humanoids fleeing south and west through their community, there was great rejoicing, for they knew that the murderous oppressors had been defeated and driven from the field in panic and rout. So great was the slaughter, so complete the victory of good, that the walled stronghold of the Temple of Elemental Evil fell within a fortnight, despite the aid of a terrible demon. The place was ruined and sealed against a further return of such abominations by powerful blessings and magic.

Life in Hommlet quickly returned to a semblance of its former self, before the rise of the temple. For five years afterward, the village and the surrounding countryside have become richer and more prosperous than ever before. A monstrous troll which plagued the place for a time was hunted down by a party of passing adventurers. Carrying the ashes and a goodly fortune as well, the adventurers returned to the village. Before going elsewhere to sek their fortunes, the adventurers also returned a portion of the villagers' losses. Other adventurers, knowing of the evil that had once resided in the area, came to seek out similar caches, and several did find remote lairs and wealth--just as some never returned at all.

After a time, adventurers stopped coming to the area. It seemed that no monsters were left to slay, and no evil existed here to be stamped out. The villagers heaved a collective sigh--some pained at the loss of income, but others relieved by the return to the quiet, normal life--and Hommlet continued its quiet existence for four years more.

But then, a year ago, the bandits begain to ride the roads again--not frequently, but to some effect. To the good folk of Hommlet, this seemed all too familiar, so they sent word to the Viscount that wicked forces might still lurk thereabouts. This information has been spread throughout the countryside, and the news has attracted outsiders to the village once again. Who and what these men are, no one can be quite sure. All claim to be bent on slaying monsters and bringing peace and security to Hommlet; but deeds speak more loudly than words, and lies cloak the true purposes of the malevolent.[/sblock]
[sblock=Campaign Rules]
This campaign is a conversion of the classic adventure to 3.5. I will accept 4-6 players, depending on the quality of submissions. In any event I will accept at least one character from each of the four traditional fantasy archetypes of warrior, mage, thief, and priest. I will choose among the entries characters that I believe have the potential to work with each other. Keep background brief and simple. Allow it to develop more during play. There are many opportunities for roleplaying in this campaign.

*Character Creation*
Roll ability scores on invisiblecastle using your enworld screen name and Airwalkrr's ToEE as the subject. If you do not have at least one score higher than 13 and a net modifier total of at least +1, you may reroll.

Characters begin at 1st level and may be of any class or race described in WotC-published materials excepting those specific to other settings. You may freely use such materials to create your character, but see Training, below, for the implications of choosing an unusual character concept. Also note that monster races are treated with contempt at best by the civilized peoples of Greyhawk. Even variations of the more common races, such as grey elves, differ sufficiently in appearance to be treated with disregard at best; choose your race judiciously. The default starting attitude of other NPCs towards monster races is generally hostile while that towards unusual subraces is generally unfriendly. In areas of greater racial prejudice, starting attitudes may be worse.

All characters begin at adult age. Otherwise, details of character description must simply be within the norms for that character's race. Regarding religion, see the attached document for a conversion of Greyhawk deities, including special guidelines for clerics.

*Training*
Characters are required to spend a certain amount of time in training, practicing the fundamentals of new abilities, each time they receive experience points sufficient to rise in level. Characters spend years practicing the skills needed to arrive at 1st level, while developing those skills once the foundations are laid is easier, it still requires practice to master those new abilities. Put simply, experience points alone do not earn a new level. 

Training requires appropriate facilities and time spent in consultation, study, and practice, plus an instructor of higher level in the same class to teach the basics of class abilities. If such a character cannot be found, the time spent training is doubled. Improving skills that can only be used trained also requires an instructor with higher ranks in the skill or the training time is increased by 1 week per rank. Learning a new feat or spell also requires an instructor who knows that feat or spell; otherwise it must be researched (see below).

In many cases this training can be glossed over, especially in the case of abilities found in the core rulebooks. Instructors with more unusual abilities are respectively more difficult to locate. Because of this, characters wishing to learn unusual abilities like psionics are likely to require more time training. This gives the forces of evil more time to recuperate, and possibly even time to launch a counterattack...

*Research*
Research can be done to see if a certain ability, spell, feat, or magic item is possible in the campaign. Research time and cost varies according to the item, but you must consult with non-player characters or libraries to gain guidance on how to correctly proceed with research.

*House Rules*
You will need access to a copy of Unearthed Arcana for this campaign. I use the following variants.
-Automatic Hits and Misses (DMG 25)
-Massive Damage Based on Size (DMG 27)
-Weapon Equivalencies (DMG 27)
-Softer Critical Hits (DMG 28)
-Upkeep (DMG 130); you must select an upkeep at the beginning of each month, including during character creation; note there are potential penalties for selecting an upkeep less than standard
-Weapon Group Feats (UA 94); but exotic weapons require the Exotic Weapon Proficiency feat
-Class Defense Bonus (UA 109)
-Armor Damage Conversion (UA 112)
-Combat Facing (UA 124)
-Magic Rating (UA 135)
-Spontaneous Metamagic: Daily Uses (UA 151)
-Test-Based Prerequisites (UA 210)
-Level-Independent XP Awards (UA 213)
-Magic Item Creation: Rather than costing XP, magic item creation involves a Complex Skill Check (see UA 81) using the Craft (magic item) skill and requiring the relevant feat. Note there may be penalties for failing a magic item creation check.
-Wands and Scrolls: Both use the caster's caster level and save DC.
-Power Attack: This feat applies a -4 penalty to your attack roll and doubles the damage dice of your weapon, even a light weapon. Bonus damage dice are not multiplied on a critical hit.
-No skill synergy bonuses.
-Team initiative: I will roll 1d20 and apply every PC's initiative modifier to that roll individually. The same will be done with enemies. (This speeds up play in pbp.)
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

A ninja that is more like a rogue allowed?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aredal Light: A bit overzealous cleric of pelor who hates undead with fervor matching that of clerics of Wee Jass. Aredal was adopted by a clergyman when his parents fell to a plague that was spread by zombies. He was raised by the clergy who believed he is destined to become a great saint of the faith. Aredal grew to be a compassionate young man who doesn't deny healing from anyone needing it. But two years ago his adoptive father fell battling a vampire and this reminded Aredal of how his real parents too had died because of undead. He decided to devote his life to not only bring light to the world but also to destroy the darkness that is undeath. And an ancient prophecy told of sole survivor of a deadly plague who will become a great high-priest and saint of Pelor. Some clerics believe it told about Aredal.

What Aredal himself don't know is that his adoptive father didn't truly die. He too became a vampire. If Aredal were to find out of this he would face a difficult decision. (This part is to give you an interesting plothook if you want to use it. If not, that's good too.)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> A ninja that is more like a rogue allowed?




I would be inclined to allow it if you model the concept on the Baklunish assassin/spy rather than the traditional Japanese ninja. The Baklunish are more Arabian in style than Oriental, but a ninja would fit their espionage milieu well. Your character could be an exile from an Ekbirian court or a Tusmite expatriate forced to wander. Something along those lines would be acceptable.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a page and a half background written on on Microsoft Word  It's based off a real life ninja name Kato Danjo. He was assassinated by his own daiymo, but was rumored to of escaped by travelling to a different land. Basically the background says that Kato more or less found my character, and took him in as a son. He trained him and such, then died as his past came back to find him. My character escaped before the battle, and basically his traveling. 

My ninja is more of a spy. He's not the "magic" ninja lol. He does hide, is sneaky, but tends to be a bit of a disguise guy. He usually travels dressed as a monk, not in the sterotypical ninja outfit. He is not a smooth talker, but is good enough to do what he needs. He does not usually like fighting, but will if he has too. He's basically a rogue. I just like the ninja abilities and skills better.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

Mechanically I do not have a problem with the ninja class. My chief issue is that your background sounds far too influenced by Japanese culture to fit the World of Greyhawk, especially since he is based on a real-life ninja. There is no existing society in the Flanaess that mirrors the medieval Far East. I suggest downloading a copy of the Player's Guide to Greyhawk (only $5.00 for pdf) so you can get a better idea of what the world is like. Like I said, if you adapt the character concept to fit someone of Baklunish origin, it would fit. At the very least it would involve changing some of the names and titles, such as changing daimyo to shah. But if you are particularly married to the oriental flavor, it wouldn't fit the style.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll do that tonite. I'm sorta in biochemistry lab right now


----------



## Brachna (Nov 2, 2007)

Would you consider a Play by Post newbie?  I might be interested if so.  Let me think of a character concept.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

Newbies are fine. As long as you keep up with the game I don't mind at all.


----------



## Brachna (Nov 2, 2007)

How do you feel about an Elven Duskblade from Celene?  From the history I read, it looks like these humans obviously can't police themselves (if you look at it from an elven perspective).  I could see my character coming from a knightly order of Duskblades from Celene, sent out by his superiors into human lands to this village of Hommslet to make sure that the evil that did once spring from the Temple of Elemental Evil is indeed gone, and to make sure none of the locals have allowed the cult that once worshipped there to take root again.  

I picture he'd be an arrogant elf, aloof towards these humans yet not outright malicious towards them.  He may even be patronizing or condescending towards them, as one would look with pity upon a child who has done wrong.  He also has a great deal of pride in his own race, gladly accepting a potentially dangerous mission to wipe out a possible resurgence of unknown evil not so much because it is the right thing to do, but more to 'lead by example', to show these humans 'how the adults handle these things'.  (Probably going for a more LN alignment).

So, what do you think, airwalkrr?  Would that concept work in your campaign?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2007)

An elf duskblade is exactly the type of concept that I am looking for. Your character could be a member of the Knights of the Hart. I will even see if I can whip up some affiliation rules for them.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 3, 2007)

May I introduce Dolan, son of Danath, a relatively young dwarf who grew to the age of majority in a small holding in the Lortmil Mountains.  His childhood was typically dwarven.  He learned to smith, to fight and to drink.  He also learned the importance of tradition and unity in the face of adversity.  All of which makes the fact that he has recently separated his fate from the master artisan he trained under at his parents' behest very puzzling. The fact is, he has discovered that he has much more of a taste for the open road and adventure than for the hot forge, and thus he signed on as a guard for a caravan that was passing by his clan's holding, bringing goods from the Duchy of Ulek to Verbobonc. 

In Verbobonc, Dolan quickly discovered that city-dwellers have a different set of ethics than those in smaller communities.  He found that nobody cared about his well-being, and nobody was willing to help him find work or other necessities.  The only kindly face he encountered was that of Garnor Thickwaist, a dwarf with a bit more experience in the wide world than Dolan.  It wasn't until he woke up in an alley with a tailings-filled hangover and without the last of his savings that he grasped Garnor's true motivations.

Disgusted by the decadence of the city but unwilling to return to a life of stoic complacency, Dolan set out to find a place more to his liking.  It was then that he heard of Hommlet's troubles.  Listening to one of the count's messengers talk to several guardsmen about the opportunities for wealth and fame in the small village, Dolan began to forge a plan.  Later that very day he set out for Hommlet, hoping to prove himself and earn fame, fortune, and a bit of belonging.

Picture if you will a dour-looking dwarf with the early version of a full-bodied beard.  He carries a thoroughly dented hammer (a family heirloom) and wears a still-shiny, if a bit imperfect, set of scale mail, his most recent effort at the forge.  His granite-grey eyes search newcomers distrustfully, but behind the shield of experience can be seen the glint of an idealistic and adventurous spirit.

Ability scores: 16, 15, 14, 10, 9, 9 
[sblock=character sheet]
Dolan, son of Danath
Neutral Good
Male Dwarf
Fighter 1

Initiative +0
AC 16
HP 13
BAB +1
Move 20'
ACP -6

Str 16
Dex 10
Con 17 (15 +2 racial mod)
Int 14
Wis 9
Cha 7 (9 -2 racial mod)

Fort +5
Ref +0
Will -1

Class Abilities
Proficiencies: Basic Weapons, Axes, Picks and Hammers, Crossbows, Light Blades

Feats
Weapon Focus (warhammer)
Blind Fight

Skills
Climb +1 (4 ranks, +3 str, -6 ACP)
Craft (armorsmithing) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Intimidate +2 (4 ranks, -2 Cha)
Jump  +1 (4 ranks, +3 str, -6 ACP)

Equipment  160 gp. 
Scale Mail (50 gp)
Warhammer (12 gp)
Heavy Steel Shield (20)
Throwing Axe (8 gp)
Light Crossbow (35 gp)
20 Bolts (2 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Flint and Steel (1 gp)
Artisan's tools (5 gp)
50' silk rope (10 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
Whetstone (2 cp)

Meager Lifestyle (5 gp)
Left to spend: 8 gp, 8 sp, 8 cp [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2007)

Use the standard 4d6 drop one rule for scores. For wealth either roll on table 7-1 in the PH or select a starting package.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

I was reading the training part again and decided to drop the ninja concept. How about a elf rogue?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll try with my dear gnome spellthief. I have been waiting so long to play him =) So I'll give it a try

Mulnock Dilngbor, is one of the many sons of the Dilngbor family. His father Drumock Dilngbor, is the "Locks and related devices expert" of town, and he always have a story to tell, most of them, from when he was recruited to save the village from the horrifying evil worshipers! Drumock was in charge of unlocking entrances and doors, finding traps and the sort. Dilngbors have been known for their talents with locks, traps and many mechanical devices, that their thin fingers can get. Most of his brothers are locksmiths too, or trap finders. But Drumock, Drumock was always the black sheep of the family. Deciding he wouldn't became a locksmith, he travel to become a powerful mage. Or so he said.
After many traveling, and some real life lessons, Drumock learned to do things the easy way. Instead of learning and studding for years or decades, he developed an innate talent to steal the arcane energies from the spellcasters. In Drumocks words, "Arcane gestures? magical components? Giv' me!"
A few years from the start of his journey, he heard of evil, rising in his homeland, this was the opportunity to show his parents, that he was as capable as his father, and made them proud.
Drumock changed his itinerary, next stop, Hommlet.-


----------



## Brachna (Nov 3, 2007)

To expand upon what I previously wrote, a (somewhat) brief background (followed by a character sheet):

Drynethael Midurien, known to his friends as Dryneth, was born to a rather well respected elvish couple in the elven community of Celene.  His early life was relatively sheltered.  His father was a respected, if haughty, wizard and his mother was a very capable, yet loving, ranger.  Both had retired to Celene to raise a family, and both possessed the wealth to do so comfortably.  

Drynethael was the only child born to this couple and, as such, both parents tried to press him into their chosen professions.  He understood the spells and formulae his father used, but as a child he was much more enthralled with the swordplay and tales of adventure that his mother would tell him.  So, although he dabbled a bit in the arcane arts when his father made him, he practiced the most in the woods with his mother, sparring, doing archery practice, and listening to his mother's many tales of adventures past, with her company of human companions.  This is how he spent many of his formative decades; studying the arcane when his father made him, yet practicing swordplay with his mother whenever the opportunity presented itself (oftentimes sneaking away from his studies to do so).

Unfortunately, tragedy was to strike.  One day, while Drynethael was far outside of Celene practicing in the woods with his mother, the pair were ambushed by desperate human bandits.  Drynethael's mother fought valiantly to defend her son, and for his part, Drynethael fought well beside his mother, proving he learned her techniques well.  Along with his mother, they slew most of the bandits easily, and the foolish thieves started to rout.  

However, after dispatching the last of the thieves in close combat with himself, Drynethael spied a sniper with a crossbow crouched in the shadows of some nearby shrubs, taking aim at his mother.  His mother did not see the hidden sniper; she was busy fighting off a brigand on her own.  The hidden bandit was too far away to strike with his sword, and by the time Drynethael could get his bow strung, the bandit will have already fired.

So, Drynethael did the only thing he thought he could do - he cast one of the incantations his father tried teaching him.  However, Drynethael's inattentiveness towards his father's studies would come back to haunt him, for as Drynethael tried to form his thoughts into the necessary patterns and give the magic words shape, his lack of practice in the arcane caused him to stumble during the incantation, causing the magic to harmlessly fizzle.  He watched helplessly as the thief fired his crossbow, piercing his mother's armor and striking her in the heart just as she dropped the last thief that had threatened her with his sword.

Enraged, Drynethael charged the crossbowman as he was reloading and felled him easily, but the damage was already done.  He could do nothing else but watch his mother die in his arms.

When Drynethael came back home and told his father what happened, the old elf flew into a rage.  He blamed Drynethael for his wife's death, claiming if he had learned his studies as he should have - as a proper elf would - his mother would still be alive today.  Drynethael apologized profusely to his father, promising to be the wizard he wanted him to be, but his father would hear none of it.  Instead, he gave Drynethael, his only son, his fair portion of his mother's inheritance, and asked him to leave the house.

Drynethael brooded for a long time, but he finally took the lion's share of his mother's inheritance and enlisted in the academy for the Knights of the Hart in Celene.  There, he was determined to take a balanced approach to his fighting techniques; he would still study the way of the sword as a measure of respect and pride for his mother, but he would also study the secrets of the arcane, to hopefully make amends to his father.  

The long years at the academy were tough, and lonely during the holidays, but Drynethael took to the training well, and soon became a promising young Duskblade, ready to serve the Knights of the Hart, and, by extension, the elven people, in the world at large.  He took his new duty very seriously, with a profound sense of pride, hoping that his deceased mother still looks down favorably upon him, and that he may redeem himself in the eyes of his father.

Drynethael has not ventured far into human lands as of yet, and his view of this younger race is colored very much by the encounter with them that killed his mother.  He keeps his distance around humans, expecting them to express their greedy, violent personalities at any moment.  However, he still remembers the tales his mother used to tell him about the noble humans in her old adventuring party.  He secretly holds out hope that the majority of humanity is more like the tales in his mother's stories, but reality (so far) has taught him differently.

So, without further ado, the rolls and the character sheet:

17, 15, 12, 11, 11, 9 

[sblock=character sheet]
Drynethael (Dryneth) Midurien
Male Elf
Lawful Neutral
Duskblade 1

Age  142
Height  5' 1"
Weight  94 lbs.
Hair  Blonde
Eyes  Blue

Init   +4
AC    18 (Base 10, +3 Armor, +1 Shield, +4 Dex*)
HP      8  (1d8)
BAB  +1
Move  30'*
Armor Check Penalty -2

*See Encumbrance for speed and AC while Traveling

STR  11                          +0 mod
DEX  19 (17 + 2 Racial)     +4 mod
CON  10 (12 - 2 Racial)     +0 mod
INT   15                         +2 mod
WIS  11                         +0 mod
CHA   9                          -1 mod

FORT  +2
REF    +4
WILL  +2 

Racial Abilities:

Immunity to Sleep Effects; +2 vs. Enchantment Effects; Low Light Vision; +2 Racial Bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot checks; always gets a Search check near a secret door

Class Abilities:

Weapon Group (Basic Weapons), Weapon Group (Bows), Weapon Group (Light Blades), Weapon Group (Heavy Blades), Weapon Group (Maces and Clubs), Weapon Group (Spears and Lances), Proficient with all Armors and Shields (except Tower), Spells (listed later), Arcane Attunement, Armored Mage (Light)

Feats:

Weapon Finesse

Spells Known:  0 level - Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Touch of Fatigue
                    1st level - Lesser Deflect, True Strike
                    Arcane Attunement - Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Read Magic

Spells/Day:     0 level - 3/day
                    1st level - 1 3/day
                    Arcane Attunement - Combined Total of 5/day

Skills:  (only noted skills with ranks or special racial modifiers)

Concentration  +4  (4 ranks, +0 Con modifier)
Knowledge (Arcana)  +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int modifier)  
Knowledge (History)  +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int modifier)
Listen  +2  (0 ranks, 0 Wis modifier, +2 Racial modifier)
Ride  +6  (2 ranks, +4 Dex modifier)
Search  +4  (0 ranks, +2 Int modifier, +2 Racial modifier)
Sense Motive  +2  (2 ranks, +0 Wis modifier)
Spellcraft  +6  (4 ranks, +2 Int modifier)
Spot  +2  (0 ranks, +0 Wis modifier, +2 Racial modifier)

Weapons:

Rapier (20gp)  Attack  +5 (+4 with shield)  Dmg 1d6  18-20/x2  Type (P) Wgt. 2 lbs.
    (in scabard on the right side of his belt - wields it left handed)
Shortbow (30 gp)  Attack +5  Dmg 1d6 /x3  Range Inc. 60 ft.  Type (P) Wgt. 2 lbs.
    Quiver with 20 arrows (1 gp) Wgt. 3 lbs.
    (slung over shoulder)
Dagger (2gp)  Attack  +5 (+4 with shield)  Dmg 1d4  19-20/x2 Type (P or S)  Wgt. 1 lbs.
    (tucked into left boot)


Armor:

Studded Leather Armor (25gp)  Bonus +3  Max Dex +5  Check -1  Wgt. 20 lbs.
Shield, Light wooden  (3gp)  Bonus +1   Max Dex - Check -1  Wgt. 5 lbs.
    (Usually worn on right arm)

Equipment: 

 150gp starting money

Traveler's Outfit   
    (Black and Grey Shirt and Breeches with Deep Purple Cloak)
Satchel (Backpack)  (2gp)  2 lbs.
    (In backpack)
    Bedroll  (1sp)  5 lbs.
    Flint and Steel (1gp)
    1 Day Trail Rations (5sp)  1 lb.
    Whetstone (2cp)  1 lb.
    Waterskin (1gp)  1 lb.
    2 Torches (2cp)  2 lbs.
Spell Component Pouch (5gp)  2 lbs.
1 Belt Pouch (1gp)  1/2 lb.

Total Encumbrance:  47.5 lbs. with satchel/backpack, 35.5 lbs. without satchel (during combat)

Medium Encumbrance while Traveling (with backpack)  Max Dex +3, Speed 20 feet
Light Encumbrance during Combat (without backpack)

Upkeep:  Common (45gp) - 1st Month included

Remaining Wealth:

13 gp  3 sp  6 cp
[/sblock]

EDIT:  spelling, format


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

[sblock=Background]

Vicroar Shadowfall was odd for an elf. He loved life in villages. He still cared for nature and still had ties with his native people, but preferred the diversity of the town life. He loved watching the multitudes of people interact. Vicroar would go to the taverns to watch the drunks, he would go to churchs to see the priests, he'd watch the folks as they bartered their wares in the local shops.

Vicroar did begin to grow bored with city life, so he started to play around. He learned how to pick locks, and he learned to spot traps and disable them. He never stole anything from anyone, although he did point out to several locals that their house was less than secure. He was employed often as a locksmith, or rather as a lock pick. 


http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=OnlytheStrong   15,14,12,11,11,8

[/sblock]

Short background. Let me know if it seems plausible.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2007)

*Voda Vosa:* Looks good. Gnomes in this part of the Flanaess typically come from the Kron Hills so it is likely that is where your character calls home. Do I assume correctly that Mulnock's father was part of the group that originally dealt with the followers of elemental evil six years ago?

*Brachna:* A bit wordier than I was hoping for, but it looks good.

*OnlytheStrong:* Looks perfect so far. Sounds like, as a connoisseur of urbanity, he would be a native of Verbobonc (the nearest city).

Just a couple observations of mine: There is no one who can heal yet.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2007)

Afterthought.

*Redclaw:* I hadn't noticed that you had posted a character sheet up yet, but Dolan seems like a fine addition.

Now if there is anyone who would like to play something along the lines of a cleric, druid, spirit shaman, favored soul, or even a paladin this would be an excellent group. I will go ahead and start up the game, but if someone comes up with such a concept, I can introduce their character at a later time. You guys might want to do some exploring around Hommlet before doing any dangerous adventuring. There is a bit of adventure to be found in Hommlet itself however, if you know where to look.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 4, 2007)

Airwalkrr. I think you totally missed my character consept. Check the post #3.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep, he lived in the Kron Hills, but putted a store in Homlet, by that time he meet the adventurers that get rid of the elemental evil, aiding them is such task.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2007)

So I did, Blackrat! Thank you for pointing that out. Looks like we have a pretty balanced party then.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2007)

The Rogue's Gallery is ready. Post your characters there. Include background as an sblock please.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is the list of players.

Blackrat as Aredal Light, human cleric of Pelor from Crockport, Furyondy
Redclaw as Dolan, son of Danath, dwarf fighter from the Lortmil Mts.
Voda Vosa as Mulnock Dilngbor, gnome spellthief from the Kron Hills
Brachna as Drynethael Midurien, elf duskblade from Celene
OnlytheStrong as Vicroar Shadowfall, elf rogue from Verbobonc


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2007)

Good. Hmm, I'm not very familiar with greyhawk. actually only things I know is what is in the PHB and DMG so I don't know much about regions of origin but if it's okay, Aredal could be from this city of Dyvers. The name and location of the village that fell to the zombie-plague has been already forgotten.

It seems that Olidammara smiles for me today: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1354111


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2007)

It's ok if you don't know much about Greyhawk. Knowledge of the setting may add to your enjoyment of the game, but is by no means vital to appreciating the merits of the adventure, which are quite setting-independent. There's a reason it's a classic. Dyvers sounds just fine as a city of origin. It would make your character something of a city slicker though as the city boasts a population of around 40k (quite large for a quasi-medieval society).

If you would like some suggestions, he could be from Furyondy and the zombie-plague could have been created by priests of Iuz trying to stir up chaos within Furyondian lands. Furyondy and the Empire of Iuz have a pretty strong dislike of each other since one is led by a high-level paladin-king while the other is ruled by a CE demigod. In that case, Crockport would be a good port of call for Aredal.

Alternately, the plague could have been caused by the devil-worshiping Horned Society, another of Furyondy's enemies. Some prominent members of the Horned Society are priests of Nerull or Incabulos (Greyhawk's god of pestilence and plague) and would figure well into such plans. Being from the town of Morsten or the city of Grabford would work well with such an idea.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2007)

I like that Furyondy suggestion so from Crockport it is  . I'll get to creating the sheet right away. Taking the normal starting package for gear is okay?


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd be intrested in playing a straight rogue, if theres none already. I had to roll 2 times, first roll i got 2 13s as highest.

Roll #1: airwalkrr's ToEE (4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13)
For a 12, 11, 8, 13, 10, 13.

Roll #2: airwalkrr's ToEE (4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10) 
For a 8, 12, 15, 16, 13, 10.

Also, do you accept Whisper Gnomes from Races of Stone? I'm rather taken with Whisper Gnomes atm.   

WarShrike

EDIT: I see theres already a Rogue.  I'd still like to play something if theres still room.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh yeah. Even though I don't know much about Greyhawk I think I have somewhere the 2nd ed. deity book, (Deities and Demigods?) I'm not sure of the name but it was full of flavor text so I could incorporate much of the flavor to Aredal.

EDIT: Aredal is up in the RG. Just need to pick feats and gear anymore. And I picked a craft skill but I'm a bit at loss on what should I specify it to be. I'm thinking that he could carve holy symbols that the temple sells and maybe some other simple ornaments and charms. So perhaps craft jewelry?

EDIT2: I just realized a hilarious thing. I was searching for any info about this Crockport and found this map: http://www.canonfire.com/cfhtml/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=352 . The funny thing is that the coat of arms in the left corner is actually the Coat of arms of Finland. Now as I'm a finn my self, it was an interesting find.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 5, 2007)

Warstrike, if you want to play a rogue, I will play something else. Maybe a scout or a straight fighter.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1354780

That 5 is a pain in the ass XD


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I like that Furyondy suggestion so from Crockport it is  . I'll get to creating the sheet right away. Taking the normal starting package for gear is okay?




Yep. Quite ok.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2007)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> I'd be intrested in playing a straight rogue, if theres none already. I had to roll 2 times, first roll i got 2 13s as highest.




I may be willing to accept a 6th player, but right now we have a rogue plus a spellthief, so another roguish type wouldn't help much.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

If Warstrike wants to play a rogue, I could switch to an elf fighter or swashbuckler.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2007)

That would be ok if Warshrike is still interested.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 6, 2007)

That would be fine, but only if OnlytheStrong *wants* to change classes. I dont want to steal anyone's prefered class. I could also take the arcane path, as it seems the party is lacking in that department.

WarShrike


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 6, 2007)

We are also lacking it the track/hunt/survive in the wilderness part  . But don't mind me, I'm just ranting  .


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 6, 2007)

There's one thing I don't understand. I read the doc you attached about religions and I don't quite get what does the weapon&armor restrictions mean. So from the Pelor entry: "WP any bludgeoning; AR cloth, leather, chain". Does this mean I can't use bludgeoning weapons, which sound odd since Pelor's weapon is mace, or does it mean I can't use any but bludgeoning weapons, which sounds pretty odd since the only bludgeoning ranged weapon is sling, and dagger is the most usefull backup weapon for any class. Same with the armor. As I read that, I think it means I can only use those listed, which I have not so much problem with but I would like to know what is the reasoning behind this, since even the iconic cleric of Pelor, Jozan wears a scale-mail and later on a breastplate. If you could just give me the reasons behind these decisions, thanks  .


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 6, 2007)

WP = Weapon Proficiency, as in: You are knowledgeable about and can use... Any Bludgeoning weapon and any Cloth, Leather, and Chain armor. Greyhawk is an old world, goverened mostly by 1st edition rules (the only edition i ever played it in too). Clerics of Pelor were Plate restricted because they werent meant to be battle clerics from a religious standpoint. In exchange for the armor sacrifice, they got better healing appoximately equivalent of the Augment Healing feat. And as for weapons, before 3E, clerics couldn't use non blunt weapons because their ethos, or system of beliefs, basicly reviled the shedding of blood. Sure, blunt weapons cause bleeding too, but to a far lesser extent than a sword or a pike.

Hope this helps.

WarShrike


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 6, 2007)

Most of that makes sense. All I'd now like to know from Airwalkrr is that was there any reason to keep those in the conversion. I'm not too bugged about the armor restriction but the weapon restrictions just seem odd. Well, I quess I need to modify the starting package by dropping items I can't use and taking it as money instead.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2007)

My understanding is that he put the religions document on their so that those who don't have any books about Greyhawk can better select religions, etc.  I don't think he's going to stick to those guidelines for weapon and armor proficiences, especially since he's house-ruling in weapon groups.  I would use that document for flavor and domains, rather than for other rules-stuff.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 6, 2007)

Might be. I just tend to take given guidelines too obsessively. Well, gotta wait what airwalkrr says. Not that my eguipment would change much anyway  . I'll only pick up a shield and a dagger if it is as you say.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll switch to scout. I'm not sure how to write his background. Maybe a self taught scout or fresh out of training? Anyway, I will have my character sheet updated by this afternoon. You can have the rogue Warstrike. It's not so much I want to change, as I really really like scouts lol.


**edit** This takes what was pointed out into consideration, we have no scout and, of course, is subject to approval!


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 6, 2007)

And thus, Weasel, the Whisper Gnome Rogue is born.   

Will write her up asap.

WarShrike


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> There's one thing I don't understand. I read the doc you attached about religions and I don't quite get what does the weapon&armor restrictions mean.




You have it right. The restrictions list what types of armor CAN be used. So cloth, leather, chain means that clerics of Pelor may wear cloth, leather, or chain armor. The reasons for these restrictions are priestly vows. Many gods, particularly those of good alignment, require that their followers not depend upon certain types of armor for various reasons (possibly tradition, possibly practicality, sometimes to encourage spellcasting over melee, and other reasons as well) as well as not using edged weapons like daggers and swords because they are deadlier (in the mechanical sense, they are more likely to score critical hits). These rules are a relic of an older edition, but they make a cleric's allegiance more distinct.

As for the iconic cleric of Pelor, he is a 3rd edition iconic. They removed priestly vows in 3e so Jozan can wear whatever he wants and swing whatever he wants. Consider him solely a 3e iconic; a Greyhawk iconic would never wear scale mail, and the breastplate as a distinct armor did not exist in AD&D core rules .


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2007)

*OnlytheStrong*, since you describe your character as a typical elf, he likely comes from the elf kingdom of Celene. Also, as a scout, he is probably well-versed in the recent bandit activity in the area. It is even possible that he was asked by the Celenian authorities to tail the humans back to their town and learn more about the threat this bandit activity poses and whether there is cause for greater concern. The elves helped fight off the forces of the Temple of Elemental Evil once before, and they are probably wary of the cult rising again. In fact, he was probably told that if he were to join an expedition with the expressed interest of learning more about the bandit activity, so much the better.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay. That's good. But is the weapon restriction also for ranged weapons? Can I use crossbow if need be?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 7, 2007)

Airwalkrr, can I just use what you wrote as a background?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2007)

Lazy!


----------



## mfrench (Nov 7, 2007)

Is this game actually still recruiting, as the title indicates?

I'd be interested to join if you are taking one more player.  I'd probably try to fulfill the primary arcane caster role.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 7, 2007)

Vosa, it's semi-lazy. I don't know enough about greyhawk to be as detailed as he is.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay. That's good. But is the weapon restriction also for ranged weapons? Can I use crossbow if need be?




The weapon restriction also applies to ranged weapon. So you would be limited to slings (or throwing clubs, or throwing hammers) for ranged weapons.



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Airwalkrr, can I just use what you wrote as a background?




Sure!


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2007)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Is this game actually still recruiting, as the title indicates?
> 
> I'd be interested to join if you are taking one more player.  I'd probably try to fulfill the primary arcane caster role.




I may be willing to take on one more. What is your concept?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2007)

Half-Lazy, it's like a race.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 7, 2007)

Name: OnlytheStrong
Race: Half-Lazy
Gender: Male
Height: 6'2''
Weight: 240lbs

Str: 18 (14 + 4 racial mod)
Dex: 8  (16 - 8 racial mod)
Con: 18 (14 +4 racial mod)
Int: 12
Wis: 6  (14 - 8 racial mod)
Cha: 24 (12 +12 racial mod)

OnlytheStrong is fun as hell. If you can motivate him to move.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm also interested in joining this game, but it sounds like I'm just late enough that I'll be the first alternate.

My concept is a human savage bard who will probably have some barbarian levels.  A follower of Procan, he's from a fairly nautical region (sorry I'm not that familiar with the world setting or I'd be more detailed here) that would support a barbarian-like culture.  He left his home in hopes of seeing the world and living a life on the high seas, where he learned the magic of shanties and drinking songs.  After being captured by far more bloodthirsty and "civilized" pirates than he and his crew, he's soured on the idea of living life as a master of the seas.  

Maybe he was sold off to the bandits as a captive "recruit" or as a slave.  Maybe he's just entered Hommlet because he heard of the troubles of the town.

Character sheet is posted in the rogues' gallery


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 7, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Name: OnlytheStrong
> Race: Half-Lazy
> Gender: Male
> Height: 6'2''
> ...



If the issue is getting him to move, I'd give him a -8 mod to dex, too.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 7, 2007)

Everyone's a critic..........it's fixed now! lol


----------



## mfrench (Nov 8, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I may be willing to take on one more. What is your concept?




I've had several arcane character ideas banging around in my head, waiting to get fleshed out.  I should just present them all briefly, and see if any of them click with you.

1) A sorcerer who is a Wanderer from the Silent Ones in Keoland, seeking a dangerous lost artifact in the Temple area to recover for the order.
2) A wizard from the Baklunish West.  I would either go Diviner or Conjurer; either way he's someone well educated and city-raised, taking his first foray out into the eastern world.
3) A warlock who has come to the area believing that his past is linked somehow to the ochre-robe wearing cultists who fled the area last time.  (I've never been involved in a game with a warlock, I think it would be cool.)  Has ties to the Rhenee (sp?), either by blood or they raised him after abandonment.

I have Unearthed Arcana, so I'm ready for those house rules.  This would be my first PbP, so I'm wondering exactly what the expected quota is for posting: once a day?  A few times a day?

How much would the training rules affect the Sorc or Warlock?  If it was really tuff to pick up new invocations/spells, I would lean toward the Wizard.

For race, I am leaning toward Dwarf of Halfling, depending on class.


----------



## mfrench (Nov 8, 2007)

Just in case, rolled stats for him: 14, 12, 12, 10, 10, 7.

And just to clear up my thinking, the confirmed characters are:
Human Cleric (unknown homeland)
Elf Duskblade (Furyondy)
Elf Scout (Celene)
Gnome Spellthief (Kron Hills)
W. Gnome Rogue (unknown)
Dwarf Fighter (Lort. Mtns)

And also:
Human Savage Bard (barb lands; 1st Alternate)


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 8, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> The weapon restriction also applies to ranged weapon. So you would be limited to slings (or throwing clubs, or throwing hammers) for ranged weapons.



Okay. Just wanted to make clear. Well then, I believe Aredal is ready.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 8, 2007)

*Bihlbo*I like the concept, so if we need a replacement, I'll keep you in mind.

*mfrench* The wizard would certainly be the easiest character to play, but the benefit of the sorcerer is that you will not have to spend time studying to master your spells. I do like the idea of a Rhenee warlock though. The main disadvantage for training would mean that you would need to spend more time than the other members of the party before leveling up, which would give the forces of the Temple more time to reinforce themselves. I run a dynamic dungeon, so there will be responses to your actions, such as bolstered defenses in certain areas that you might have found to be weak before or possibly even a counterattack while you are at your home base. In other words, exactly what you would expect from an evil conglomerate, chaotic evil though they may be. There are other potential problems for a character like a warlock, however. Maximizing the warlock's potential with feats like Empower Spell-Like Ability would most likely require spending time and gp on research, whereas it would be easy to find a wizard to teach you Empower Spell.

The decision is up to you. It will probably be at least a year (in real time) before the campaign moves far enough for any of this to be a pressing concern (if it lasts that long; I hope so).


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 8, 2007)

I will go through your characters in detail sometime this weekend. I haven't really looked at mechanics yet, just the concepts. I will post the first IC thread Sunday night.

Here are the players who have submitted characters.

OnlytheStrong - elf scout
Blackrat - human cleric
Redclaw - dwarf fighter
Brachna - elf duskblade
Voda Vosa - gnome spellthief
Bihlbo - human savage bard (alt)

Warshrike asked about a whisper gnome rogue, and I forgot to respond. A rogue is fine. As for whisper gnome, I will only allow it with a +1 LA, especially since you wish to play him as a rogue. If you were wanting to play a whisper gnome barbarian, I probably wouldn't care (as much). But it is definitely worth a level adjustment for a sneaky class.


----------



## Brachna (Nov 8, 2007)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Just in case, rolled stats for him: 14, 12, 12, 10, 10, 7.
> 
> And just to clear up my thinking, the confirmed characters are:
> Human Cleric (unknown homeland)
> ...




*Just fixing the error on my Duskblade's homeland.  I believe I had him coming from Celene, and hasn't been away from elves for too terribly long.  Maybe I didn't convey that well in my posts.  I'll check them just in case.   

Either way, a more dedicated arcane caster would definitely be a bonus in my eyes, especially since any spells my duskblade can cast primarily revolve around buffing himself in combat (what can I say, I've been wanting to play a duskblade for a long time now).  A mage with more 'party friendly' abilities sure would help.  Of course, it's airwalkrr's call, but that's just my 2 cents.  

Looking forward to this!  It looks like it will be an interesting party, for sure!


----------



## mfrench (Nov 9, 2007)

I've got a wizard almost ready.  Khandraval is a dwarf from the Yatil Mountains that learned the divining arts from sages of Istus in Baklunish lands (specifically Tusmit).  He's heading to the east to escape the Zeif v. Ekbir conflict, and gain some more perspective on the world.  He has a very Arabian look.

I'd like his first level feat to be Collegiate Training from Complete Arcane (p. 181).  Since my highest stat is a 14, he's going to be at a disadvantage in terms of spells known, so that feat will help me make up that difference.  Since his spell DC's aren't going to be real high that reinforces what I felt earlier: he's a Diviner, has given up Enchantments, and will also concentrate on Conjuration and buffing the party.

I will post his full write-up in the Rogue's Gallery tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

That sounds ok. I dislike dwarf wizards, but I'm not adamantly opposed to the idea. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## WarShrike (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm gonna drop out of this one Airwalkrr, sorry. Too little time, too many PbP.  :\  Glad there are so many alts tho.

WarShrike


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, I am going to start the campaign with the following players.

OnlytheStrong - elf scout
Blackrat - human cleric
Redclaw - dwarf fighter
Brachna - elf duskblade
Voda Vosa - gnome spellthief

I will still accept alternates for the campaign. The following players are currently alternates.

Bihlbo - human savage bard
mfrench - dwarf wizard

The OOC and IC threads will be up sometime today.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 9, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> *Bihlbo*I like the concept, so if we need a replacement, I'll keep you in mind.




Thanks, glad you like it!

Sounds like I'll have a long wait to get to join the game.  That's okay with me, but I'm a little worried about _knowing_ when the opportunity presents itself.  Should I get you my email address so I can be notified?  Or just keep checking in?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

You could simply subscribe to the recruiting thread, as I will re-activate it if alternates are needed. Chances are I won't remember where I put your email address if you give it to me so this is the best way to keep track of whether alternates are needed.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2007)

IC Thread
OOC Thread
Rogue's Gallery

Bihlbo, you're in as well. I think your character has a lot to offer the group and would fit the milieu well. Your character would probably be from the Wild Coast (a relatively lawless frontier region filled with pirates, nomadic peoples, the occasional humanoid tribe, and a few rowdy settlements. Here is a link to a map of the Wild Coast. As a savage bard, it is likely your character is an adherent of the Old Faith and loyal to the druidic Heirophants. Members of the Old Faith hold a number of nature deities in reverence, although all pay a certain respect to Beory, the Oerth Mother.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 13, 2007)

Excellent!  Thank you very much, I'll do my best!

So in keeping with the nautical/pirate theme, he was probably active in Woolly Bay?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, if you want him to be something of a buccaneer, a history with the Woolly Bay is quite appropriate. He may perhaps hail from the lawless town of Elredd (much like Tortuga in Pirates of the Caribbean).


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Oops.  Wrong thread.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 30, 2007)

Effective immediately, I am making a few adjustments to the campaign rules. It should not affect your characters significantly since we have yet to even play out an encounter that awards experience, so you guys should be fine.

1) Death and Dying (UA 121): I am no longer using this variant. I originally selected it to improve overall survivability while increasing the dramatic tension possible when a really powerful hit could possibly kill someone. Regarding survivability, I have opted to go a different route, elaborated below. As for dramatic tension, death by massive damage rules are probably sufficient for that.
2) Class Defense Bonus (UA 109): This is a new variant from Unearthed Arcana I am introducing to the campaign. You gain a bonus to AC based on your level (although I am going to rule it does not apply when flat-footed unless you have uncanny dodge, though it does apply to touch attacks).
3) Armor Damage Conversion (UA 112): This is another new variant from Unearthed Arcana I will be introducing. Basically, armor provides the additional benefit of converting some or all of the damage taken into nonlethal damage, depending on the armor bonus provided.

I think this system will work far better. For one, it allows unarmored characters to be a bit more effective, while still encouraging armor since it can reduce the potency of lethal blows. You won't necessarily be easier to hit without armor, but you will be far more susceptible to lethal damage. Mages will probably still want spells like mage armor and shield to reduce the possibility of death from lethal damage, but these spells become far less critical.


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 4, 2008)

*airwalkrr*, I have no idea what those new rules mean to my character.  I don't have that book.  Could you please provide details?



			
				Brachna said:
			
		

> If this is a newbie question for PbP campaigns, then forgive me, but how should we keep track of party treasure?  As far as I know, the only treasure we've found so far has been in the spider's lair, but I was wondering how we should keep track of it (ie. how much is each person's share, who's holding that valuable box, etc.).  I realize it's not a big deal now, but I wanted to ask just so I'm not confused when we come across the big stuff.  Again, if it's a newbie question and I'm being overly... fastidious, then please just disregard my wonderings!




Good question.  I personally would like us to just keep a running pool of everything that can't be used immediately, and then tally and split when it makes sense, like back in town.  Given the nature of this kind of game, I don't really want to have to update the post that holds my character sheet every time we kill something.  In fact, it would be nice if the GM would keep track of this stuff, if that's not too much a burden.


----------

